# started using gym for first time..feel worse..is this normal



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I, m 59. Never been sporty or very active but dont have any long term or chronic health problems either. But I have felt lately that things are seizing up a bit especially knees and legs.
So when a corporate gym membership scheme to use various gyms in brum came up at work for £28/month I decided to go for it.
I have been 4 times nowand after the first time I could feel the difference but after the last couple of visits I have felt tired and run down.
I monitor my blood pressure and sugar and cholesterol both at doctors and at home and these are all fine. Bp 128/79 chol 4.8 sugar 5.

Is it normal to feel a low before a things pick up again.
I, m 6ft 2 and 16.5-17st

Phill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's the £28 per month. It will wear off when it's on a DD and you don't see how much money your wasting.

Ray.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes

Just have a look at your diet and ensure you have enough carbs if you are just doing running etc (cardio)......carbs give you energy and protein repair muscle!!

try having a banana after you have just finished to help get some slow carbs.

You will probably get a cold as well soon as your body adjusts to it......it WILL change and before you know it you will start to feel the positive effects.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet you have been going at it like a geriatric teenager Phill! :lol:

Take it very easy at first and build up slowly and gradually. Going from a self-confessed idle dollop _(well - that's more or less what you said! :lol: )_ to minor athlete level just doesn't happen overnight.

I had about four months of doing very little when the knee went wonky, and eight months later I'm still trying to get back to where I was before. If you lose muscle tone it's a long, slow and uncomfortable process to get it back . . . and if you didn't have it in the first place!!!! 8O

BUT - if you don't enjoy going to the gym after giving it a decent trial, it might be an idea to find some other way of getting exercise. If it's a real chore and you dislike doing it - you won't stick at it.

Give it time - you will get there. :wink:

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Walking is the best exercise and is virtually free and can be done anywhere. Just get a set of decent waterproofs so you can do it all year round. A dog is a great incentive for getting out. For flexibility try yoga - you'll probably be the only man, but I've found it helps. Cycling is also good, but you need to put in a lot of effort for a real benefit because the bike is a very efficient machine.

The key is to get into a routine and do it regularly. Binge exercising is useless.

Look at your diet and have a look in the mirror at your body shape - weight around the middle needs to be shifted. Don't bother with silly dieting schemes, (although Weight Watchers can help a lot of people) it's all about the balance between portion control and activity. Ditch the sugary drinks and foods (you'd be amazed at how much sugar and fat are added to convenience foods and even bread) and go easy on the alcohol.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Good for you in getting to the gym.

I'm 51 & hit the gym & exercise regularly. My advice would be to get/pay for someone qualified to give you an exercise program. If this is new to you it is going to take a long time for your body to adjust to the new stresses your placing upon it. Start gently, eat a quality diet loaded with fresh ingredients & take plenty of rest. You'll get used feeling knackered after a bit. It's you're body's way of saying "no more please" I'd rather be watching the telly  Loss of muscle mass as we get older isn't inevitable & the only way to prevent it is to do resistance based exercise.

Good luck 

 

D.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

start slowly and build up slowly - you're probably overdoing it due to enthusiasm

if the gym has some trainers on-site, discuss the matter with them and ask for a personal program for yourself. this has to fit what you are trying to achieve and account from what your baseline is.

gyms are full of different equipment but unless you have a good idea about what each piece does, and what part of the body they are aimed at, then you'll be like a headless chicken on them. too many beginners overloads the weights and suffer as a result with strains, tears and as you are finding tiredness. you also need to be shown how to use the equipment properly as bad technique is of no use at all and likely to lead to problems

at 61 I'm still a competitive triathlete so keep pretty fit but my body does feel tired a lot quicker now so rest is also an important part of my training regime. in fact rest is essential so the muscles etc can recover - it's not good to workout hard 7 days a week.

EDIT: only just read davesport's post above fully - I'm basically repeating what he said so apols for that


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would suggest you take it easy, especially around the knees

You can build muscle there by cycling ,which will not stress the joint

Swimming is another good stress free exercise

As we age we need to remember wear and tear on the joints are inevitable and gym programmes need to take account of this

Slowly build up your exercise programme

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it will take a while and after a few sessions you will ache and feel worse until your muscles build up and your body gets used to being put through its paces again.

I find that if I eat too much before going in its 10 times as hard. So I just have a banana now before going to the gym.

Music is the key for me. Plug in your ipod or whatever and listen to loud rock music or anything fast when exercising.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I would suggest you take it easy, especially around the knees


actually aldra that is incorrect, unless you already have bad knee biomechanics (cartilage breakdown mainly). one of the best things you can do to protect the knees is to strengthen the muscles around the knee area - that will also help strengthen the ligaments and tendons. the combination of those help protect the knee from further damage.

this even applies if you have osteoarthritis in the knee - my left knee has - and keeping the knee area strengthened and mobile is the recommended method to retain mobility in it. doing nothing makes it worse. (I'm doing one-legged squats on my knee at the mo - that bloody hurts!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thought that's what I said

Build the muscle to protect the knees and joints but slowly


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

you're right aldra - it's the way you write in isolated sentences! I only read the 1st line and disconnected that with the 2nd line....


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to all that replied
the 28 quid a months nothing when your on 175k a year and i dont want to be the richest bloke in the cemetary just yet ray . :lol: 

I made a concious decsion not to go mad and only spend 30 -45 mins a time every other day. Its only a 3 month min contract so after 3 months I can cancel anyway.
I will build up to is slowly as you say dave.

THe missus works for the british dietetic association so has access to loads of dietty info

Thanks all
Phill


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Thanks to all that replied
> the 28 quid a months nothing when your on 175k a year and i dont want to be the richest bloke in the cemetary just yet ray . :lol:
> 
> I made a concious decsion not to go mad and only spend 30 -45 mins a time every other day. Its only a 3 month min contract so after 3 months I can cancel anyway.
> ...


On the subject of diet read what Professor Tim Noakes (University of Cape Town) (google) says on the subject of diet and staying fit. Junk the carbs and live better, healthier and fitter on proteins. He's living proof of his theories and has devoted his life's work to this study. Certainly makes you think.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Tim Noakes' theories have gained more traction in recent years and his recommendations are now the basis for most athletes, but they have to be balanced with the needs of the athletes as well. 

it's all very fine saying ditch the carbs for a healthier lifestyle but in aerobic intensive sports, you still need those in reasonable volumes to fuel the muscles.

the old principle of ditching fats to stay healthy has now been generally proven to be incorrect - it's certain fats that need to be avoided, but not those from the like of butter, eggs etc.

a good healthy diet is easy, keeping fit is easy - you just need to make both part of your lifestyle choices. doesn't mean you can't binge out on the wrong food or booze at times as long as that's in moderation.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Boozing in moderation?

That's me out then

Twice a year 40 days fast will have to sort it :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## motorbiking (Jul 21, 2014)

As others have said you really do have to take it easy to start. Talk to the gym staff on the floor, they are paid to give people advice you don't necessarily need a 1-2-1 Personal trainer, but a few tips here and there will be good. Focus on movement and range to start and then gradually build it up, pushing yourself a little each week. Its going to be a big strain on your heart, so be careful.

Be clear about your fitness goals. Do you want to improve your cardio ability, get stronger, lose weight etc? You cannot just jump in at the deep end particularly if you are doing cardio work. Your CV system wont have anything like the capacity.

On the subject of diet, there are lots of models out there, eating a balanced, healthy lower fat diet is one way, but many other successful approaches, like intermittent fasting or alkaline diets.

If you're goal is weight loss its going to be very hard to do this with gym alone. The avg. person would need to do around 6 hours of exercise to burn a 1 lb of fat.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Or you could just come to Switzerland for a break, and do some walking - the hills and the treks to the bus stops get you fit in no time. This is living proof talking!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

THanks All for the replies
Much to go on It seems

Phill


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Went on a running machine in a gym once.

Warning sign said stop exercise immediately if you feel pain.

So I did. Haven't been back :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Kick the gym into touch go to a personal trainer they will do a boot camp for about £3 to 5/session and pvt are about £10. You will have one on one or even in the group be doing activity to your level they will show you what to do and if the group do ...say 10 of whatever you do 2 or 3 and slowly get used to things. It isnt about saying you can do what they do it is about building at your pace.

They will give you simple exercises to do at home to build yourself up.

Diet advice given, l advise low cab high fat. Also similar but higher carb is paleo diet. Your body doesn't need carbs for energy it gets what it needs from fat. (wont go into reasons and mechanics)Carbs and starches are lethal they are sugar.

Your level of exercise wont need carb boosting. I don't and l am at a much higher level of exercise than you. This Saturday l am in total warrior 6 miles over 30 hard obstacles and will do a small carb boost and carry carbs only because l do not want big liver dumps..... your body dumps glucose when you get low hence not needing to take carbs unless heavy duty exercise. With type 2 diabetics our liver dumps are uncontrolled. 

On a general exercise sessions apart from home exercise most of mine are 1 hr boot camps l don't boost. I was nervous at the start but once l got myself fitter l realised it wasn't carbs that needed boosting (like l say your liver does the job) all you need to do is get fitter....slowly and jumping on gym equipment not knowing what muscles are doing what what type of exercise you are doing and what you are straining is foolish and gyms make a lot of money out of it. 

I am glad l kicked my original gym into touch l got sod all out of it they got my £500.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Diet advice given, l advise low cab high fat. Also similar but higher carb is paleo diet. Your body doesn't need carbs for energy it gets what it needs from fat. (wont go into reasons and mechanics)Carbs and starches are lethal they are sugar.


there are many errors in that statement that I CBA to correct them


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Phil, things to bear in mind.

Don't over do it in the Gym. It's very easy when sometimes you think you're not working hard enough. Get a heart monitor. Polar do one for about £30 and this will tell you when your heart is working hard. Set your limits in the heart monitor (the gym will advise you on your limits) and make sure you stay within them.

Always do a warm up at the start and a cool down at the end to allow your heart to get back to normal.

When you finish your session spend 10 minutes stretching, the gym will show you the correct stretches to perform. It's uncomfortable and it's easy to miss out. But this is very important. It will stop you aching and being sore afterwards as it releases the lactic acids in your muscles and makes you feel good.


Good luck.
Alan


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure what you are on about Budda actually mine IS science based l suppose if you say NO carbs then correct l have 30gram of carbs a day sometimes a bit more but but try not to. Some folks have around 20/day dont think others go much lower as gets hard. 

Yes l have studdied it a lot and do know what l am talking about am not going to get onto a slanging match as dont like to shoot unarmed folks and do not have a problem standing by what l say and it is based on a hell of a lot of unflawed science which is more than can be said for the garbage the nhs spouts. 

I am not going to spoil the OP post by arguing though just making my points. 

And l also stand by what l said about a pvt trainer there are lots about and much better than a gym where you risk injury from unsupervised equipment on a body not used to what is hitting it. A PT will build you slowly which is safer and more enjoyable.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Not sure what you are on about Budda actually mine IS science based l suppose if you say NO carbs then correct l have 30gram of carbs a day sometimes a bit more but but try not to. Some folks have around 20/day dont think others go much lower as gets hard.
> 
> Yes l have studdied it a lot and do know what l am talking about am not going to get onto a slanging match as dont like to shoot unarmed folks and do not have a problem standing by what l say and it is based on a hell of a lot of unflawed science which is more than can be said for the garbage the nhs spouts.
> 
> ...


carry on as you wish but we've crossed swords before regarding diabetes. your science is actually flawed - not completely wrong - but erroneous in it's delivery. I'll pass comment on just one point and then let it go.

"carbs and starches are lethal as they are sugar"

sugar is a catch all term for all types of sugar - are you referring to glucose, sucrose, lactose, fructose, whatose etc?? I'm assuming you are referring to glucose here?

glucose is essential and forms part of the Krebs cycle (aka TCA cycle, aka citric acid cycle) which is integral in energy production in the cell. that's the pure science.

http://www.uic.edu/classes/bios/bios100/lecturesf04am/lect12.htm

so how can sugar in your definition be lethal??? are you actually dead?? :wink:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

My tip is buy yourself a Concept 2 indoor rower and then subscribe to Rowpro software .
Bingo .. You don't need to leave the house and it isn't boring and boy does it keep you in good shape .


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure in small amounts sugar is fine and only a fool would try and go no carb as stated l have around 30gram a day around 150gram/day is generally more than enough in fact for some the 150 a day is lethal unless you test how food affects you with glucose sticks you dont know until to late. That isnt just diabetics it is everyone. And unless you are aware enough to lchf or even medeterainean or paleo (even those 2 are high sugar by comparison) you are having way to much so yes it is lethal

lf you think sugar isnt lethal how many people a day are found with t2...the reason is flawed science telling people to eat unhealthy badly balanced meals full of carbs and starch. Followed by a medical back up that is so horrendous that complications are considered standard. That in of itself is criminal.

ln fact benefits of lchf are being shown in early studies to correct fatty liver in non alcoholics and improve overall liver health l realse the full papers are a long way down the road but they will turn up in due course.

As big business funds the nhs and nice people get big bucks from big business they will do all they can to surpress the truth after all would never do for people to be healthy ....how would they all make their money.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l will refrain from answering any more as l dont want to spoil the op post and divert it.


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Drcotts you should use the gym i go to its just got the latest machine installed that does everything.
MARS BARS, KIT-KATS, CRISPS, CHOCOLATE plus loads more.


----------

